# Southwest I-10 bridge rubble this year



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

since snapper season is over and i'm not giving away any secret info now...haha. i'd just like to say to those who made the bridge rubble to the southwest possible i wanna say thanks:clap:clap. i know the Big O get's all the talk and deserves it. but for me and the average angler i think this was one of the absolutely best things to happen lately. i have a 22 ft boat and anything that can get out 10-15 miles has the range to get there and back safely. with these HUGE spots and them being a mile apart and as many of em as there is, i was never crowded and caught fish EVERYTIME i went out and really nice quality fish. these spots were covered with 20-26 inch red snapper the months of july and august and it was quickly my favorite place to go. also caught several NICE amberjack, kings, mingo's, and a few keeper grouper. also caught lots of black snapper with the best one going 25 inches long. my fishfinder stayed lite up on each spot and i fished these areas at least once a week for about 7-8 weeks straight. so props and thanks and keep up the good work for everything. i'm not sure who was responsible but if your reading this just know that your average fisherman sends a big big THANK YOU. with that said i'll post a few pics from my many trips with friends and hope it's as good out there next year as this year.... thanks, Jeff


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats some nice fish.:clap thanks for sharing.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

ya it was alot better than i expected when ii dove it< shot some decent fish that day!


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Like that spot, always had a good time and not to far to travel. 

Ted


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

i will have to try it out nice catch.:bowdown


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

It is indeed a very productive artificial reef. I know that Robert Turpin, Escambia County Marine Manager, worked very hard to make this reef possible. I am sure there were many others but he was the day-to-day guy making it happen. Thanks to him and all those who helped!!


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

the bridge rubble to the south west how far is that from the pass is that the one about 16 miles


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah there's about 5-6 spots of it and they run from the very northeast corner of the laars area along the north border of it. they dropped and made an area bout 1/2 acre big or more in each spot. when u get to the first one...they call it bogans reef. u can run due west for a mile and there's another one and so on for bout 5miles. i think when i punch it up on my gps from the pass is like 13-14 miles to the first one.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Fished the Bogan Reef section of the I-10 Rubble several times this summer. We caught Black Snapper, Lane Snapper, White Snapper, AJ's, sharks, Kings, and one other species...um uh....oh yeah...Red Snapper. We had a blast every time we went there. My bottom machine we always on fire at that place.



The proximity to the pass and action once you're there make it a great place to take the young ones with a little shorter attention span.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I love that area as well. There are so many productive artificial reefs in that area, it's one of my favorite spots.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

A special thanks from the "Lost Bound Train"










Bridge Rubble #2










Thanks to all who made it happen and a not so much thanks to the guy named H-Ivan...you sucked during thedevelopmental stages.

Jimmy


----------

